# Show stallion for my mare?



## paradisewalk (21 February 2014)

I'm looking at my options for a stallion for my well bred tb mare. Preferably a show stallion to produce a large/small riding horse or hack to compete at county level & a possible HOYS contender. My mare is 16 hh very well bred with fantastic conformation, bred by the Queen (ex racer). I like the idea of a part bred Arab as I think the part bred classes are interesting but I'm open to options. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maesfen (21 February 2014)

H Tobago for an Anglo Arab or Romarnic Ranger for a PB; he is by the Anglo, Fairlyn Gemini who should need no introduction.


----------



## be positive (21 February 2014)

Maesfen said:



			H Tobago for an Anglo Arab or Romarnic Ranger for a PB; he is by the Anglo, Fairlyn Gemini who should need no introduction.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it with H Tobago, I was searching through for these photos of the lovely Merlin

trying again http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?619613-Update-Pics-of-Merlin-today

Not sure the link works but the photos are worth looking at if maesfen would like to post them.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 February 2014)

I'm quite fond of AH Kuda. He's also done well both in-hand and under saddle, as has Ruger AMW. There are many Arab stallions out there and if you look an Arabianlines they have a stallion section, which should be very helpful.

http://www.arabianlines.com/Stallions/

For part breds, Incandescent Flame is a super bay tobiano and Vekaam and Yawl Hillbilly are also worth looking at.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 February 2014)

Don't forget that you can look up the HOYS arab ridden stallion results for the last few years online.


----------



## Maesfen (21 February 2014)

Lol, thanks BP!

This is M Magician (Merlin) by H Tobago x a Fraam Head Stud Book mare.  His full brother, M Taboo has been bought to be professionally produced for both showing and later competitively, he has the paces for dressage too although I hope he'll have more fun than that!





http://www.h-tobago.com/about-h-tobago.php
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_14787.html


----------



## eventrider23 (22 February 2014)

I would echo H Tobago for definite - his stock are incredibly consistent and he himself is just awesome - I have one due to him out of a Trakehner mare in April.  One other slightly different suggestion would be the Trakehner stallion Craig....he is just one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen and has had a lot of interest for breeding show horses.


----------



## EstherYoung (22 February 2014)

What are your mare's weakest points? What is her temperament like? Is she hot or calm? Has she ever gone lame and why? What are her feet like? Is she show quality herself? You haven't said how she's bred. What are the strengths and weaknesses hidden in her pedigree? No horse is perfect and thinking really critically will help you identify where the stallion needs to be really strong. And then you can start asking the same questions about any potential stallion.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2014)

H Tobago's sire (Psytadel) has also sired the wonderful grey Psy Dream. 

Master Design GA is exceptionally pretty with bloodlines to match.

There is also another option. My anglo is by a Racing arabian, rather than a show one and there are some Racing stallions out there with fantastic conformation. OK, they might not always have the dinky head of a show arab, but some would say that's a good thing! The AHS premium stallion Sambist and the striking chestnut No Risk Al Maury are worth a look.

As I said earlier, there are so many super Arabs (PBA's and AA) out there I'm sure that you will find one that compliments your mare.

I think you need your foal to have a minimum of 12.5% arab blood, so Kilvington Scoundrel wont do (he only has 15.26%). This is worth bearing in mind when looking at part bred stallions.

If you have lots of cash and want to go for one of the top show Arabs in the world, than WH Justice, Gazal Al Shaqab (also his son Marwan Al Shaqab) and Magnum Chall HVP might suit.

If your budget doesn't stretch to that, but you like thise horses there is the WH Justice son AV Montoya in the UK, as is the Gazal Al Shaqab son Roe Lateef.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2014)

EstherYoung said:



			What are your mare's weakest points? What is her temperament like? Is she hot or calm? Has she ever gone lame and why? What are her feet like? Is she show quality herself? You haven't said how she's bred. What are the strengths and weaknesses hidden in her pedigree? No horse is perfect and thinking really critically will help you identify where the stallion needs to be really strong. And then you can start asking the same questions about any potential stallion.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words.

I think I got a bit excited and forgot to ask the basic questions.


----------



## paradisewalk (22 February 2014)

EstherYoung said:



			What are your mare's weakest points? What is her temperament like? Is she hot or calm? Has she ever gone lame and why? What are her feet like? Is she show quality herself? You haven't said how she's bred. What are the strengths and weaknesses hidden in her pedigree? No horse is perfect and thinking really critically will help you identify where the stallion needs to be really strong. And then you can start asking the same questions about any potential stallion.
		
Click to expand...

She is a very sweet mare not hot headed and good manners. Her weak points would be that she can get a little fizzy whist being ridden, not spooky just can be a little on the strong side. She has very good feet not been lame, she has soft feet and can be footsy over stones like most tb mares can be. Her sire is Silver Patriarch and dam is Bella Macrae. To be very critical about her conformation you could say she's slightly on the long side on her back, with a good shoulder and a pretty head. I'm looking more into the idea of an Anglo Arab stallion. 
   I'd like to upload a photo of her but I'm not sure how.


----------



## paradisewalk (22 February 2014)

Here is a photo of my mare 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 February 2014)

That is one special foal Maesfen.

I would not recognise a good Arab if it stood on my foot, so will suggest Kings Composer as a proven show horse sire.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2014)

Maybe Vekaam or Sunray Saristocrat then. 

Biddesden Stud has two lovely performance anglo stallions.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (22 February 2014)

You can't deny the sheer number of winning hacks and riding horses that Kilvington Scoundrel has sired, he is a % arab but I don't know enough about the rules for part bred classes to know whether a foal by him out of a TB mare would have the necessary minimum % arab blood to compete in these classes.


----------



## Maesfen (23 February 2014)

Lynsey&Smartie said:



			You can't deny the sheer number of winning hacks and riding horses that Kilvington Scoundrel has sired, he is a % arab but I don't know enough about the rules for part bred classes to know whether a foal by him out of a TB mare would have the necessary minimum % arab blood to compete in these classes.
		
Click to expand...

I think you would have to be very careful about which mare to use on him as he's known to throw a bit of character shall we say; the mare needs to have a fabulous temperament to possibly counter that although there's no denying he does get some lovely and very successful stock especially when professionally produced.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2014)

Maesfen said:



			I think you would have to be very careful about which mare to use on him as he's known to throw a bit of character shall we say; the mare needs to have a fabulous temperament to possibly counter that although there's no denying he does get some lovely and very successful stock especially when professionally produced.
		
Click to expand...

and for those of you who want to see Kilvington Scoundrel progeny, they are the ones on the lunge at 4am directly outside the horsebox you are trying to sleep in.

He does produce nice stock mind.


----------



## Clodagh (23 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			and for those of you who want to see Kilvington Scoundrel progeny, they are the ones on the lunge at 4am directly outside the horsebox you are trying to sleep in.

He does produce nice stock mind.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!
I am not an arab fan at all but am yet to see a partbred by H Tobago that I haven't liked.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 February 2014)

Faracat said:



			For part breds, Incandescent Flame is a super bay tobiano
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes, he's drop-dead gorgeous, as is his sire TP Starbuck.


----------



## volatis (23 February 2014)

Scoundrel would not give you enough arab blood. Although at HOYS its only ponies for 2014, I hope it will expand and you will need at least 12.5% arab blood for that. A pure bred arab sire would hopefully keep the height down low enough for you to do hack classes, but I know a lot of hack judges don't like an overly araby head on a hack, ironic as that seems. 
For riding horse classes you would be better probably going for an anglo arab sire, so your foal would be 3/4 TB. 
I cant remember them off the top of my head but check last year's HOYS leading sires in the ridden horse category, and see who was below Scoundrel in the rankings.


----------



## db281 (24 February 2014)

Take a look at Comberton Cadet. 

We have a smart yearling colt by him we bred. Couldn't rate him highly enough! 

He is with Thisleton Stud in Cheshire.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2014)

He's lovely, but only 22.27% arab, so a foal by him out of a TB, wont have the required 12.5% arab blood (the sire needs to be 25% arab or more).


----------



## db281 (24 February 2014)

Faracat said:



			He's lovely, but only 22.27% arab, so a foal by him out of a TB, wont have the required 12.5% arab blood (the sire needs to be 25% arab or more).
		
Click to expand...

Very true, and such a shame! None the less, he is definitely worth considering for anyone wishing to produce a potential hack, from a correct stallion with a proven track record.


----------



## Spiderman (25 February 2014)

I know you were thinking Anglo but what about my friend's Part Bred D'Artagnon? He would give you 25% Arab blood in your foal.

DArtagnan is a quality part-bred Arab destined to compete in Open Small Riding Horse show classes and Part-Bred ridden classes. He is already a British National Champion in hand. His dam, Broadstone Dresden is multi-champion Small Riding Horse, having won a National and Reserve Champion at HOYS. Dresdens full brother Broadstone Doulton has had a spectacular show career culminating in his winning the Supreme Championship and The Winston Churchill Cup at the R.I.H.S.

http://www.cullinghurst.com/d_artgnan.htm


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2014)

D'Artgnan is lovely, so much so that I'd actually be tempted go to the source and consider using his sire (Arastin).


----------



## hippomaniac (12 March 2014)

try Vekaam, not only Show horses, but also bred eventers, stunning Stallion.


----------



## cruiseline (29 March 2014)

Along with being a winner in the show jumping and dressage arena's and been hunting, Legrande is also a champion ridden show horse


----------



## SillySausage (29 March 2014)

paradisewalk said:



			Her sire is Silver Patriarch and dam is Bella Macrae.
		
Click to expand...

Hi paradisewalk,

What year was your mare born? I have done some work at the Queen's stud and remember the mare Bella McCrae (your mare looks very similar!). I have some photos of her, and may also have some of yours if the years correspond.


----------



## paradisewalk (22 April 2015)

Hi SillySausage, 

I've only just read your reply, not been logged on for over a year! She was foaled in 2003 and her name is Silver Sonnet, it would be great if you had any photos of her as a foal, hoping you'll see this message!


----------



## rebeccag (26 April 2015)

Hi - sorry to be coming to this very late (perhaps too late) but you might have a glance around our website - www.biddesdenstud.co.uk  We breed Arab, Part bred and Anglos for performance mostly and there are many many photos to give you an idea of progeny and type (keep clicking!!). We do also show and have a good track record there too - our home bred Tamarillo was Part bred Champion at the AHS National Show at Malvern as a 3 year old before going on to win Badminton and Burghley.


----------

